# 1896 Reichrevolver ammo



## corbett_n

I have a 1896 German Reichrevolver and can't find any 10.6mm ammo for it. I have read you can use a .44 russian ammo, is that true? Can anyone tell me anything about this revolver, or how to find some ammo?


----------



## denner

10.6mm German Ordnance

Notes: Primarily produced for the Models 1879 and 1883 Reichsrevolver (and therefore often called the 10.6 Reichsrevolver), this round was produced in that late 1800s period when it was felt that handguns were best made to fire high-caliber, low-velocity ammunition. This was because the gunpowders available at the time generally had less power than today’s ammunition, leading to the mistaken belief that it was best to make the ammunition to fire larger calibers. However, most firearms manufacturers had already begun to realize that such large calibers were unnecessary, and the 10.6mm German Ordnance round was essentially obsolete even as it was being introduced. The 10.6mm German Ordnance round is believed to be a development of the .44 Russian round.

Other Names: 10.6mm Reichsrevolver (or Reichs Revolver), 10.6mm Service Ordnance, 10.55mm German

Nominal Size: 10.6x25mm

Actual Size: 10.43x24.64mm

Case Type: Straight

Weight: 1.85 kg per box of 100; Price: $67 per box

Magazines:


----------



## corbett_n

Thank you so much for that info, but do you know where I can get these rounds. A gunsmith worked on the gun and told me it was in firing condition, and I would really like to shoot it. If I do find rounds would they need to made with the low grade gunpowder like they were originally made, black powder, or modern powder. I just don't want it to blow up. I really appreciate any help. I will post a pic of the gun tomorrow.


----------



## denner

The great problem is that round was obsolete in the late 1800's and the last major commercial production of the round was in 1939. I saw an auction online bidding for 1 bullet as a collectors item and that bullet looked older than a civil war minnie ball. I don't know but you may have a collectors item on you're hands, but I don't believe you will find any ammo for it unless you track down relic collectors. I would likewise be carefull attempting to shoot the .44 Russian round until futher confirmation especially in a pistol that old designed to shoot black powder.


----------

